# "Upfront bass" show-off songs



## DavidRam

This song has got to me favorite to demo strong upfront bass and just super-tight, kick your ass kinda bass:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKjQ0q5qCb4

It sounds like someone is hitting the windshield with a mallet and it can get painful pretty quick... 

And of course this classic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtZGv_PQZ8I


What songs do you guys use that really highlight the bass on the dash?


----------



## saltyone

I love these threads. Every night someone posts a few new songs and every morning I enjoy musical nirvana on the way to the office. I try to add to the lists when I can. I’ll have to think about this one for a bit. Thanks!

Edit: Maybe this one? It’s “pound you in the chest” midbass...

Prince - 7

https://youtu.be/upJ2AOpxhZE


----------



## bbfoto

Some classics...

Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean" of course, and the similar straight-ahead, thumping 1&3 kickdrum in Janet Jackson's "When I Think of You"...







New Order's "Blue Monday"...







The bass drum in the intro to Uncle Lucius' "Keep The Wolves Away"...






Any of Khruangbin's albums...







There are several excellent "bass definition & impact" tracks on the Stockfisch Records "AYA" (Are You Authentic) car audio test SACD.


*For Upright Acoustic Double Bass Realism...*

The Steph Johnson Trio's ''Nature Girl" album.

Brian Bromberg's "Wood II" album.

Leroy Vinnegar's "Walkin' the Basses" album.

Adam Ben Ezra's "Can't Stop Running"...








*Electric or Synth Bass...*


Groundation's "Dub War's" album...."Elder's Dub" and "Dub Rise" tracks.

Dub Colossus' "Dub in a Time of Cholera" from "Dub Me Tender" album (intro drums & bass guitar).

The Expendables "Gettin' Filthy" album.

Old "Digital Bassics" compilation CD!

Karsh Kale "One Step Beyond".

Robert Miles & Trilok Gurtu "Miles_Gurtu" album

Morley - Sun Machine Album

Gus-Gus "Blue Mug", Marcy Playground "Sex & Candy" and Jeff Buckley's "So Real" from the "Live (in studio)" performances on KCRW's Rare On Air Vol. 4 CD...
Various Artists - Rare On Air, Vol. 4 (KCRW) - Amazon.com Music


*25 of the Best Tracks for Testing BASS - What Hi-Fi? (Apple Music Playlist)*


To Be Continued...


----------



## Lanson

Nine Inch Nails -



Head Like a Hole


Closer




One my personal favorites, Matt Darey - Wolf Album "One More Night in Stars" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7RoU_s32w&list=PL9J6NcUsuENtbB7l_D1hnW9Ic_051iZWq&index=4


Pretty much anything from Tipper or Celldweller also works great.


----------



## jbird61801

Got this one from a similar thread a while ago. Great for testing out the midbass.
https://youtu.be/n54z-MQPeAU

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12

This was the best one I found on my drive to work today. Don’t laugh..



Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me (Official Video)


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=14iHRpk9qvQ


----------



## dcfis

MTV Alice in chains is well recorded and has panning kick and bass guitar that is always up front and layerd forgot how good this performance was


----------



## Stycker

Several from Robert Palmer Addictions Vol. 1--"Johnny and Mary", "What's It Take?", "Woke Up Laughing", "Looking for Clues"

Michael Jackson "Bad"


----------



## fischman

Armin Van Buuren
Blah Blah Blah

Nils Lofgren Band
Bass & Drum Intro

A couple of my favorites for spacial cues as well with great upfront bass/midbass. Blah Blah Blah feels large like you're outside at a festival and the Bass and Drug Intro feels intimate and cozy like you're in a bar or some other small venue. 

Josh


----------



## Mahapederdon

The best sounding version of this is on the rain man soundtrack. 

 https://youtu.be/sNnfNQQSZbA


----------



## SloVic

I second Tipper, he's dope.

https://youtu.be/_L6k9vZROXE

This is badass 

https://youtu.be/yb-8gAQ269o

https://youtu.be/mb3-B06MAks

https://youtu.be/q6dM-2znKtc

An amazing group of musicians here

https://youtu.be/3C-qKFZeXFg

Love the drums on this
https://youtu.be/9SSUQxGjZZ4

From one of my all time favorite albums.

https://youtu.be/itStM-gwUyU


----------



## robtr8

Groundation - Jah Jah Know

https://youtu.be/-EOcV2-gI5s

Sly & Robbie/Grace Jones - Pull Up To My Bumper Baby

https://youtu.be/ATZKRHrFTWs


----------



## Mahapederdon

robtr8 said:


> Groundation - Jah Jah Know
> 
> https://youtu.be/-EOcV2-gI5s
> 
> Sly & Robbie/Grace Jones - Pull Up To My Bumper Baby
> 
> https://youtu.be/ATZKRHrFTWs


Love groundation. Check out Rockamovya.


----------



## Mahapederdon

Here's one more with good up front bass. I really like these threads but don't participate enough.

https://youtu.be/aH8rbZFTXv0


----------



## JCsAudio

Damn, I just listen to some of these songs in my CX5 and damn they sound good. I love this thread!


----------



## Mahapederdon

One more reggae. All of his stuff is great but this fits the upfront bass category.

https://youtu.be/s-5zOwZVD-g


----------



## nstaln

dcfis said:


> MTV Alice in chains is well recorded and has panning kick and bass guitar that is always up front and layerd forgot how good this performance was


Absolutely one of my favorite albums. My 'go-to' when doing a quick tune by ear.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

what's behind-bass? if it's tuned right and levels are correct it's always upfront


----------



## DavidRam

AVIDEDTR said:


> what's behind-bass? if it's tuned right and levels are correct it's always upfront


Of course. But certain songs are particularly noticeable and awesome, especially when demoing to non-car audio people...


----------



## SkizeR

I think the script should be flipped on this thread. It should be "songs that are hard to get up front bass with". Theres plenty of songs that have that typical artificial kick drum that almost any system can make it seem like the bass is on the dash. Screw that. Show me a system that can play John Mayers Wildfire with the kick drum fully on the dash and thatll be impressive


----------



## nhtunes

I post this one frequently. At least for me. Not as convenient as youtube.


https://www.panicstream.com/vault/wi...9-hartford-ct/

track 8 Fixin to Die-------


It's a great bass track but it will test your entire system. enjoy


----------



## AVIDEDTR

SkizeR said:


> I think the script should be flipped on this thread. It should be "songs that are hard to get up front bass with". Theres plenty of songs that have that typical artificial kick drum that almost any system can make it seem like the bass is on the dash. Screw that. Show me a system that can play John Mayers Wildfire with the kick drum fully on the dash and thatll be impressive


That Billy Idol song we tuned with in the Ridgeline is so tough to get ALL up front.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

AVIDEDTR said:


> That Billy Idol song we tuned with in the Ridgeline is so tough to get ALL up front.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


yup, prodigal blues. another one right there. soo much low end in that song for something of its genre/era


----------



## AVIDEDTR

SkizeR said:


> yup, prodigal blues. another one right there. soo much low end in that song for something of its genre/era


Nick the low end of that track isolates so badly 20hz had to be dropped 2db just to give the sense of upfront.

bikinipunk doesn't have these kind of problems, right Erin?


----------



## SkizeR

AVIDEDTR said:


> Nick the low end of that track isolates so badly 20hz had to be dropped 2db just to give the sense of upfront.
> 
> bikinipunk doesn't have these kind of problems, right Erin?


exactly. i dont think you will get it ALL up front on that track ever unless you have a sub up front. the bass line is so low and so disconnected from everything else in the track that it has nothing to really blend to


----------



## AVIDEDTR

*Re: &quot;Upfront bass&quot; show-off songs*



SkizeR said:


> exactly. i dont think you will get it ALL up front on that track ever unless you have a sub up front. the bass line is so low and so disconnected from everything else in the track that it has nothing to really blend to


when I listen to that track on my FiiO thru my HifiMan headphones, the bass is relatively smooth and almost non-existant - go figure....ribbons.

but if you adjust to thos levels because of that track you are wasting your time.


----------



## bertholomey

So many great tracks on this thread - knew a lot of em that bb posted 

I was listening to this one the other night with the new install - that junk was all on the dash. 

https://youtu.be/qAXNzjmLaOc




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saltyone

Heard a good one last night...

Deadmau5 - Strobe (club edit)

https://youtu.be/oUmvPgH5iD0


----------



## saltyone

nhtunes said:


> I post this one frequently. At least for me. Not as convenient as youtube.
> 
> 
> https://www.panicstream.com/vault/wi...9-hartford-ct/
> 
> track 8 Fixin to Die-------
> 
> 
> It's a great bass track but it will test your entire system. enjoy


404 Error...?


----------



## bbfoto

Yeah, Billy Idol's _Prodigal Blues_ has always been a favorite track both for tuning....and it's just a great song. ? 

A lot of people have their midbass and lower bass boosted far too high....understandable while driving to overcome road noise. But for critical listening with songs like _Prodigal Blues_, _Spanish Harlem_, _Peel Me A Grape_, etc, you've got to have it dialed-in just right.

I tend to use upright acoustic double bass tracks for dialing in my midbass/upfront bass. When you get that right (on a great recording), you'll hear and feel the real dynamics and impact of the plucked strings instead of just the notes up front, AND you'll hear the minute L/R and vertical height imaging cues from the player's position and both hands, as well as the Depth of the instrument in the sound stage.

Bass realism, detail, imaging, Depth of stage, and TRANSIENTS...

*Diana Krall, Peel Me A Grape*.

*Miles Davis, So What*, from *Kind of Blue*.


Something you probably won't listen to on a regular basis, but *Lhasa De Sela's, My Name* from *The Living Road* album has phenomenal bass and midbass that has real air, space, and imaging...i.e. you can hear the size of the room and locate the bass information within the room.

Partway into the track there is all sorts of percussion (both bass/midbass and chimes/bells) that has excellent imaging, both Left and Right all across and above your dash, and DEPTH out past the windshield to the Left & Right.







Of course, then there is the special timbre & spaciousness in that one 30Hz bass note in *Lorde's Royals*, and the bass drum in the intro to *Alannis Morissette's Uninvited*.

The *Robert Miles/Trilok Gurtu* track is "*Soul Driven*".


----------



## nhtunes

saltyone said:


> 404 Error...?


Try this one:

https://www.panicstream.com/vault/widespread-panic-08302009-hartford-ct/


Track 9 Fixin to Die


----------



## DavidRam

I stumbled upon this, BMW/Bowers & Wilkins playlist for testing car audio:

https://www.bmw.com/en/innovation/best-songs-to-test-car-speakers.html


----------



## robtr8

Like Gregory Porter.
Love Blue Jeans Blues.
Never heard of Jose James.
Checked him out. 2018 Album of Bill Withers covers is awesome!


----------



## JCsAudio

My personal favorites

https://youtu.be/BDjfMI6QvxQ

https://youtu.be/R4uIGdkgyug


----------



## Mahapederdon

Removed


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## bbfoto

*Sia - Where I Belong (Red Astaire Remix)*







*Bettye LaVette - Dirty Old Town (Slow Version) - Thankfull N' Thoughtfull* album







Almost forgot this one...

*Clean Bandit - Dust Clears (ft. Noonie Bao) - New Eyes* album.

This is a great track for up-front bass and to dial in the Bass Transients/Dynamics (phase coherency and integration between upper mids/midbass/subs).







And I posted this one earlier (*Karsh Kale - One Step Beyond*) but didn't post a link to it. At around 2:30 there is a breakdown/transition and a variety of interesting stuff happens in the bass for about 1&1/2 minutes. If your system's midbass/bass isn't dialed-in, this will all be a muddy, smeared mess of bass with no articulation...


----------



## bbfoto

Uploaded a few sample tracks to the cloud...

*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks: Upfront Bass*


----------



## toneloc2

bbfoto said:


> Uploaded a few sample tracks to the cloud...
> 
> *bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks: Upfront Bass*


thanks mate.


----------



## DavidRam

Almost every song on this album will pound on your dash or windshield...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxrrSUXJ6Jc&list=PLPaztBWnatcjNPXymWPQL4pfMvi1B5Qe_


----------



## DavidRam

...


----------



## bbfoto

DavidRam said:


> ...


Three of my properties are powered by Bergey Excel wind turbines. The 100ft _towers_ are galvanized steel...guyed-lattice type in 10ft sections.

But the yellow nose cone and white 23ft diameter blades are all composite/epoxy fiberglass. 

So I can't quite say that "I'm a big metal fan", LOL.


----------



## robtr8

Just discovered this one.

George Michael - Hard Day: https://youtu.be/lgWzdzSQA3M

It's now in my playlist right before "Prodigal Son"


----------



## Oscar

This is one not for the timid (subwoofers). Only crank it up if you have good sh*#.


----------



## Mahapederdon

Oscar said:


> This is one not for the timid (subwoofers). Only crank it up if you have good sh*#.


Always loved slayer. Gonna check out some suffocation. So far I like it.


----------



## fmedrano1977

DavidRam said:


> I stumbled upon this, BMW/Bowers & Wilkins playlist for testing car audio:
> 
> https://www.bmw.com/en/innovation/best-songs-to-test-car-speakers.html


https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/abe0bf4b-2f61-4601-be0a-c24fa8e6c521


----------



## bbfoto

A few tracks from *Piers Faccini's "Tearing Sky"* CD.

Not pounding bass, but a very clean, articulate, and realistic kick & snare drum (and drum kit in general) with some room ambience/depth & some other really nice imaging/soundstage elements.

Good electric bass in "*Sharpening Bone*", and electric guitar complete with 60-cycle amp hum in the left channel. "*FIre In My Head*" is the other track.

They're good male vocal tracks for tonality tuning as well.

I use my home studio monitors with a subwoofer, or a good set of headphones or IEMs as a reference for tuning the midbass & bass in my vehicles.

Here ya go:

*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks: Upfront Bass*


----------



## 205689

Speaking of hard hitting tight bass... Here's a blast from the past!!!!


https://youtu.be/9tbS73I1N-I

And this one brings me back to my break-dancing days!...

https://youtu.be/GpxaaM6wkZw


----------



## Phobos223

Member here (cant remember who) shared this a few months ago... Great demo song for impact. Just when you thought you had all your rattles sorted out, this song reveals the weaknesses in your doors 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kID6J6Z436M&list=LLu27MdrgNA1nwr6a_MZ3vBw&index=7&t=0s


----------



## DavidRam

Here's another good one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B-t-WDRuXQ

Kings of Leon - The End


----------



## jbird61801

Enjoy some G. Love stand up bass
https://youtu.be/r2XKPyPEi7s

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 205689

Guys if you're into jazz & bass at the same time and haven't heard of Trombone Shorty please listen to this...

https://youtu.be/TyoreaEwuRE


----------



## F150Man

I have been getting into The Weeknd for mid to low bass. I'm 57. My 19 yo daughter turned me on to him. Check it out. Pick any song by him !


----------



## dcfis

F150Man said:


> I have been getting into The Weeknd for mid to low bass. I'm 57. My 19 yo daughter turned me on to him. Check it out. Pick any song by him !


Props


----------



## DavidRam

F150Man said:


> I have been getting into The Weeknd for mid to low bass. I'm 57. My 19 yo daughter turned me on to him. Check it out. Pick any song by him !


You and me both... Except I got into his music on my own. My daughter's 8 so it would be pretty disturbing if she turned me on to him! Lol


----------



## jbird61801

https://youtu.be/QLCpqdqeoII
This is a good one. He is also great in concert. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## F150Man

DavidRam said:


> F150Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been getting into The Weeknd for mid to low bass. I'm 57. My 19 yo daughter turned me on to him. Check it out. Pick any song by him !
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both... Except I got into his music on my own. My daughter's 8 so it would be pretty disturbing if she turned me on to him! Lol
Click to expand...




jbird61801 said:


> https://youtu.be/QLCpqdqeoII
> This is a good one. He is also great in concert.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yes ! I like alot of his not as popular songs also !


----------



## NealfromNZ

This New Order long play track from the 80s comes to mind. Has plenty of upfront impact and nice stereo effects as with many 80s mixes

New Order The perfect kiss


----------



## bbfoto

^Great track. I was a big fan of New Order in the 80's.

Taking it back to old school Funk & R&B, crank up the volume and listen to The Commodores' _Brick House. _The drums and electric bass are really great...

bbfoto DIYMA test tracks OneDrive D/L

Happy Holidays & Happy New Year all!


----------



## bbfoto

Another great track for up front bass, though there are also some other very nice and precisely placed imaging elements spread across the soundstage. Other tracks on the album are excellent, too.

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks OneDrive D/L - Phaeleh - 05 Thirten (feat. Shammi Pithia) - Reflections EP

Purchase the entire album in AIFF, FLAC, MP3, etc at Phaeleh - Reflections EP - Bandcamp

Their other albums are nice as well...

If you like ambient, melodic, ChillOut grooves, check out their newer release, "CLARITY". Their entire discography is available on Bandcamp.

Also check out this track by Jaimie Branch. In the intro there is an Upright Double Bass and then a plucked Cello comes in. They should have individual depth, dimension, and placement in the sound stage (up front). The trumpet and percussion should be dynamic as well. You can see the positioning of the instruments on PAGE 2 of the PDF in the Link below.

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks OneDrive D/L - Jaimie Branch - 06 Simple Silver Surfer - FLY or DIE II: bird dogs of paradise


----------



## jbird61801

bbfoto said:


> Another great track for up front bass, though there are also some other very nice and precisely placed imaging elements spread across the soundstage. Other tracks on the album are excellent, too.
> 
> bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks OneDrive D/L - Phaeleh - 05 Thirten (feat. Shammi Pithia) - Reflections EP
> 
> Purchase the entire album in AIFF, FLAC, MP3, etc at Phaeleh - Reflections EP - Bandcamp
> 
> Their other albums are nice as well...
> 
> If you like ambient, melodic, ChillOut grooves, check out their newer release, "CLARITY". Their entire discography is available on Bandcamp.


Love phaeleh. Been listening to them for a couple years. Also check out Rone for some great chillout vibes






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjburn

Upfront mid bass, my favorite is "LaGrange" by ZZ Top


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Toss this into the ring.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Shameless plug for my bother in-laws new band and debut album.

Chris is playing bass.









On Your Knees, by Hadees Drudge


14 track album




hadeesdrudge.bandcamp.com


----------



## Chris12

You guys are gonna laugh, but this song just popped up on my ride home and I was impressed with the upfront bass:


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Chris12 said:


> You guys are gonna laugh, but this song just popped up on my ride home and I was impressed with the upfront bass:


Nothing to laugh at...also masterfully engineered and mixed. I have grown to appreciate Quincy Jones' engineering of the Michael albums and whomever else touched his music back then.....sh** is pristine. Between those albums and like 1990 Madonna stuff....craziness. Good choice


----------



## NW JLUR

A couple others are “I Don’t Care Anymore” by Phill Collins and “Rock On” by David Essex.


----------



## gijoe

Chris12 said:


> You guys are gonna laugh, but this song just popped up on my ride home and I was impressed with the upfront bass:


Definitely nothing to laugh about! It's a great song, most of his music is really well done, proof of how good pop music can be.


----------



## gijoe

Can't go wrong with The Cars.


----------



## bbfoto

^Killer song and one of my favorite Cars albums...Candy-O!

That snare drum almost has the impact of a "kick-drum snare". 

Different direction, but great track...


----------



## bbfoto

Download* Track #5* "*Classical Plucked Bass/Classical Bass Authority*" from the *NuForce Demo Tracks* on SoundCloud...



https://treoo.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204552797-Nuforce-Demo-Tracks



The other tracks are nice as well, but all are just short snippets, not full songs.


----------

